# Finally a west bay beat down



## Wetdreamteam (Mar 16, 2015)

Fishing has been tough lately with water conditions and wind but today really picked up! Water cleared up and shorelines are full of bait, trout were finally calling or name, 44 trout total between five guys all on arties


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice, I'm jealous!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Kinda looks like the POC beat down last year in my avatar.


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

That looks awesome


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome catch! Might want to get more stringers. Saw the game warden issue a ticket to a poor guy who was carrying the stringer for his group. Said he had more than his limit in possession.


----------



## Wetdreamteam (Mar 16, 2015)

We all had our own stringers! This is just how we took the pics!


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Good idea. I really like the first one


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Wtg, nice mess of fish.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

I am also real jealous too !!! 

Nice going guy's , I'm glad to see people catching there limits 

searacer


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

right on ......


----------

